# Mac or Windows



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi all

Just looking for bit of advice I have to purchase new laptop I have always used windows but I am considering Mac notebook. I am told once you use Mac there is nothing better. I only need for work purpose is the cross over easy. I have 100s of docs and files created in Microsoft office. Word, PDF, exel and PowerPoint etc. I would just like some genuine feedback from users not sales patta.

Any feedback greatly appreciated.

By the way Merry Christmas to all and may God Bless you. I am lucky enough to be going home for the Christmas Holidays for those that are not enjoy your time in the sun. 

I couldn't workout how to do a smily santa. :0)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:santa:


adrianh said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just looking for bit of advice I have to purchase new laptop I have always used windows but I am considering Mac notebook. I am told once you use Mac there is nothing better. I only need for work purpose is the cross over easy. I have 100s of docs and files created in Microsoft office. Word, PDF, exel and PowerPoint etc. I would just like some genuine feedback from users not sales patta.
> 
> ...


 Merry Christmas


:santa::santa::santa::santa:


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

They say, once you go black, you don't go back....Imagine a mac is Halle Berry! lol. You can use all your windows programmes mentioned on MacBooks so you don't need to worry.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do think this is like that myth that once you go black, you never go back....  

Used mac system for four years whilst in college (its only been two years and a few months since out of school  ) and back to pc's I am.


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

And you are also still in Dubai Jinx...... (he shoots, he scores)


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Depends what you really want to do and what you are willing to pay. You can do some great presentations on a mac that far surpass what you can do in PowerPoint. If you are authoring a web site and like playing around with photos, mac has nicer tools.

If you are writing documents and spreadsheets then from my perspective paying the extra money just so you can say you use a mac is pretty pointless.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Providing you don't download every screen saver ever offered to you and don't open attachments from sexy teen girls in your area a PC will suit your needs fine. The rest is all marketing, which with a Mac you pay heavily for.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> You can do some great presentations on a mac that far surpass what you can do in PowerPoint.


That's an application issue not hardware or OS



fcjb1970 said:


> If you are authoring a web site and like playing around with photos, mac has nicer tools.


Photoshop, InDesign, Dreamweaver etc are the same applications across both platforms.

It's been a while since I've used a Mac but the only advatage is the Mac's OS was more forgiving for the layman that struggled when 'under the hood' of their computer. To continue the metaphor, if you don't thrash a PC, keep it topped up with oil and water then it will run just as well for half the cost.


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Yea, tbh, if it is just word processing you need and basic presentations then stick with windows. My Macbook is a part of my toolkit as with many professionals in my industry. That said, i have to go buy a tablet pc soon as well as the mac and I'm not looking forward to it.
I wish the iPad had a proper operating system


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

pinball_wizard said:


> I wish the iPad had a proper operating system


And a USB port


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I LOVE my iPad but agree it would be great to have a USB port, particularly if you want to print. I know you can use the "cloud" facility and then pick it up from somewhere else but it seems like a lot of faffing around to me...anyway, here comes smiley Santa 


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> :santa: Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> :santa::santa::santa::santa:


Oh thats so cute!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Stick with PC unless you want to become a DJ in the near future.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks all windows is it is then


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My friend just picked up a Macbook for another friend who has changed his mind for some reason. Adrian, if you'd like to buy one, he's selling this one. PM me and I'll give you the details.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

A table pc / iPad is meant for portability, i.e. no wires etc.

MS Office files is usable on Mac with Mac's version of MS Office. After migrating to Mac after 20+years of Windows - I love its low maintenance aspect of it. 

Antivirus, defragging, malware, etc... *pfftttt* - all worries gone with my Macbook Air. It's also thin and easy to lug around. It's got style


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Red_Nosed said:


> Antivirus, defragging, malware, etc... *pfftttt* - all worries gone with my Macbook Air. It's also thin and easy to lug around. It's got style


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ALL OF THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ and.....you can buy the brand new Macbook Air which my friend just got from the States and is stuck with  Also, it's cheaper than the one's being sold in Dubai


----------



## hehehaha22222 (Jul 29, 2011)

I used both os at work, prefer mac osx for its clean interface.
well, you can install a virtual pc for your mac, so it can run some window apps.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Apple is to computing what Sony is to TV's - what they make is excellent, but you pay a hefty premium for the brand name and can get similar performance for less money with a PC (or panasonic, etc).


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

neither go linux  

ubuntu is quite easy to use, its free and you can actually run it alongside other OS's if you feel the need to have windows / mac.

But if i had to pick between windows or mac, i'd go for windows, mac doesnt have much value for money, well atleast for me.


----------

